# ventrilo "echo" problem...



## ruby_sauce (Sep 23, 2008)

not sure where to post it, but I found 1 other ventrilo topic and it was here.

anyway, me and my friend used ventrilo normally, no problems, I heard a vague echo in the distance when he was talking but that was because he was on speakers and not headset. 

yesterday we were screwing around with this program with wich we could be on eachothers pc, realVNC. during that he changed from speakers to a headset, but it didn't work and he changed back. 

but afterwards, whenever he has the talk button pushed and I am also talking, I hear myself really loud, as if I would be on the recieving end of the sound. what I mean is, I sort of hear what he would hear if I was talking. I also hear him louder. 

I also noticed that with at least 1 other person its the same problem, and with another 1 it isn't. this confuses the **** out of me and it annoys me very much. I would appreciate if anyone knew what the problem is, because we never had this problem before.


----------



## ruby_sauce (Sep 23, 2008)

well we sort of found out that if he turns off his boxes, and then plays a music thing or whatever, and in ventrilo he does monitor it still says that its making a sound, so in other words his output is somehow mixed with input, but when we change stuff in the setup of ventrilo (wich is selecting the mixer option in the first tab) and we select the other 2 automatic options (none really come close to "microphone") it is still screwed up. in other words, his out is sent to his microphone, wich is then offcourse sent right back to me, if he is talking. how do we turn this off? we both got realtek HD audio sound manager thing, but his seems a little more dated than mine. but we never had this problem so it should be solvable. can anyone please help?


----------



## ruby_sauce (Sep 23, 2008)

he seems to have fixed it by turning off the mic boost and in advanced options he found a way to turn off the mic outbound.


----------

